# LOS ANGELES | Medallion 2.0 | 13 fl x 4 | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medallion 2.0 Will Bring Four 13-Story Towers to Historic Core*



> With all the action heading to Broadway, in the Fashion District, and in North South Park, maybe you thought the original Downtown hotspot--the Historic Core--was tapped out on the development front. Oh heck no, there is something big on the horizon: Medallion developer Saeed Farkhondehpour is planning something huge called Medallion 2.0. The project at Third and Main could include four 13-story towers with up to 400 residential units, a boutique hotel, a public park, a five-level parking structure, loads of retail space, and maybe even that Alamo Drafthouse movie theater that Farkhondehpour's been trying to make a deal with (meanwhile, Medallion 1.0, which opened in 2010 and includes 96 units, is adding tons of local retail and restaurants). Designs are by Downtown-based Kevin Tsai Architecture.
































With a 2015 date for groundbreaking, this one will be off the burner for a while.


----------



## blackcat23 (Jul 9, 2012)

EIR filed for second phase of Medallion

Earlier plan was four 13-story towers featuring nearly 400 residential units, 38,000 square feet of retail space and potentially a boutique hotel.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, still almost as massive as Trinity Place in San Francisco!


----------

